# CSS And CSSS Legato And Con Sordino KS Not Working



## kingy10kingy (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi guys,

I cannot reliably turn on/ off legato or con sordino in the cinematic studio series. I press the keyswitch and it is just ignored or works the one time and doesn't switch back on.

I try with cc58 but this only works with a limited amount keyswitches and the legato/con sordino isn't selectable. 

I have even tried pressing ctrl shift and remapping the keyswitch for them but it's just ignored 95% of the time .

Utterly bizarre behaviour . Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## Wenlone (Jun 9, 2021)

Maybe I'm not remembering correctly but CSS's keyswitches are velocity sensitive. Did you check the velocities?


----------



## kingy10kingy (Jun 9, 2021)

It also happens with expression maps too in cubase even general keyswitches sustain/stac etc.. ! 

They are just outright ignored most of the time or work a few times then stop working suddenly.

@Wenlone , I have tested velocity but this hasn't helped.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 11, 2021)

I don’t think it’s the instruments causing that. We don’t get complains about our maps for those libs. And yes, they’re a bit tricky.


----------



## Wedge (Jun 11, 2021)

I set my maps up to work so the default articulation is legato, and send both keyswitches when no articulations are being used - [the keyswitches are an octave off in my world so it's C1 but CSS says C0] and use Legato on and Legato off, when needed - I just used cc58 79 and cc 58 85, but at times I lost track of when I was turning legato on or off so I went with the setup above.


----------



## myKidsPwnedU (May 29, 2022)

kingy10kingy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I cannot reliably turn on/ off legato or con sordino in the cinematic studio series. I press the keyswitch and it is just ignored or works the one time and doesn't switch back on.
> 
> ...


I had this exact problem (complete noob just starting with CSS) and found this thread in a google search. I think I figured it out though: basically, I was assuming, like you probably were, that the legato and con sordino switches were TOGGLES. But they are NOT. Rather, a low velocity key press ALWAYS turns legato OFF, and a high velocity key press ALWAYS turns it ON. Prior state doesn't matter. Once I worked this out I can reliably change it 100% of the time. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Illico (May 29, 2022)

*Con Sordino* by velocity Keyswitch *B0*:
0-64: Con Sordino *Off*
65-127: Con Sordino *On*

or CC58
86-90 Con Sordino *On*
91-95 Con Sordino *Off

If you use Keyswitch, check CC58 value.*


----------

